# Kitten chewing on hard objects



## Miss Klaus (Jan 20, 2014)

Our kitten Jaime, who we've had for 11 days, is recovering from a bout of cat flu (seemed to be at his worst last night, this morning he's much more energetic). I noticed this morning that he's biting stuff. I had my laptop on my lap and he got up onto the keyboard and started biting the corner of the screen. Like, really going for it!

I thought he was just in a weird mood, but then five minutes later I caught him chewing my hardback copy of Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.

Why is he doing this? Are his teeth hurting him? Or is he just being playful?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How old is he? He could be teething
Edit - just found your post saying he's 6 months - I would say he is teething. Petstages make some toys designed to help


----------



## Miss Klaus (Jan 20, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> How old is he? He could be teething


He's about 6 months. I didn't even think of teething, he looks like he has a full set (though I admit I have no idea what baby cat teeth look like).

Should I find something for him to chew on then, like a toy?


----------



## Miss Klaus (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh, just saw your edit to your post  okay, I'll look into getting him something to bite on!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Most people don't even notice there's a milk tooth fallen out, often the adult tooth grows (particularly the canines) before the milk tooth falls out, it seems to get pushed out by the new tooth growing. 

I believe and I stand to be corrected here that much more common behaviour if teeth are hurting (ie with tooth decay) is increased face rubbing. Looks very much like the scent mark rubbing with that silly grin they have against a corner or chair leg, you know the sort of thing! But it will be more persistent than usual and they may also want their cheek scratched by you more than usual.


----------



## Miss Klaus (Jan 20, 2014)

ForeverHome said:


> I believe and I stand to be corrected here that much more common behaviour if teeth are hurting (ie with tooth decay) is increased face rubbing. Looks very much like the scent mark rubbing with that silly grin they have against a corner or chair leg, you know the sort of thing! But it will be more persistent than usual and they may also want their cheek scratched by you more than usual.


Ooh okay. He's not been doing that, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Try drinking straws - recommended to me by a friend as ideal kitten play/teething toys, and my 6 month old girl LOVES batting them around and chewing on them. I just got a big pack of 200 coloured bendy straws, and chuck a few new ones down each week as they get lost/chewed beyond recognition...


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Miss Klaus said:


> Ooh okay. He's not been doing that, I'll keep an eye out for it.


Hopefully not for a good 10 years yet!!


----------



## Miss Klaus (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I'm taking him back to the vet tomorrow - I rang them for advice because since I got home he's been very scatty, all over me for affection, running about, but also trying to nibble on me. Not just my fingers but my shoulders, and other household items. And weirdest of all, his balance doesn't seem to be very good - he almost fell of the leather sofa earlier, and his legs seem a bit shaky. I rang the vet and she said the scattiness is probably just him recovering from being sick, but the balance thing might be a problem.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Miss Klaus said:


> He's about 6 months. I didn't even think of teething, he looks like he has a full set (though I admit I have no idea what baby cat teeth look like).
> 
> Should I find something for him to chew on then, like a toy?


At 6 months his big back teeth start coming through - he's teething I bet. DOn't let the vet tell you he needs dry food. Give him straws and cardboard to chew.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I've heard frozen carrots are recommended for teething pups, being chewy, tasty and cooling as well, is there anything like that recommended for kittens?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

April who will be 2 in April chews the corners of picture frames and other stuff


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a 10 yr old cat who has always been very chewy - to the extent he cracked one of his back teeth trying to chew metal. Vet said some cats just like to chew.

I wish I'd discovered chicken wings years ago, he loves them and it might have saved his teeth. Saying that I don't know if kittens can have them so check with someone else.

Just thought I'd mention it if he turns out to be a chewer! 

Good luck and hope it is just teething and he's fine.


----------



## Miss Klaus (Jan 20, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Try drinking straws - recommended to me by a friend as ideal kitten play/teething toys, and my 6 month old girl LOVES batting them around and chewing on them. I just got a big pack of 200 coloured bendy straws, and chuck a few new ones down each week as they get lost/chewed beyond recognition...


Oh my god, thank you so much for this suggestion! We threw a couple of straws on the floor for him and _he went mental_. He's been thoroughly occupied for ages now, I have no idea why I ever bothered to buy him lots of 'proper' toys 

I'm not going to take him to the vets tomorrow after all - I think I overreacted because he slipped off the sofa earlier, but we've been watching him all evening and his balance looks fine, he just gets distracted when he's playing and isn't very careful. Basically, he's a kitten and I should probably calm down.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

do keep an eye on his balance as it could indicate ear infection , im glad he is liking his new toy

have we had pics yet , im very demanding


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

My two Burmese are chewers, they will chew the corners of wooden furniture and kitchen cabinets. We have found that if we always leave a strong cardboard box around they will chew and shred it (and play with it) and leave the furniture alone.


----------

